# New and Hi!



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey! Don't have anything important to say....yet. Just wanted to get my first post under my belt... :grin2: 

Been creeping for a few days....looks like good stuff here!

J


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to TAM CJB.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on being the first new person to join after TAM implemented the new policy whereas only people that are currently involved in threesomes can join :smthumbup::scratchhead:

Welcome aboard :grin2:


----------

